# Bermuda height



## NWGALawn706 (May 19, 2020)

I've been cutting my Bermuda at 2" and am just not happy w results and greening. A neighbor is cutting lower than an inch and getting great results.... But he has different sun lighting.
What height should I cut my Bermuda at? I'm reading 1". That's dropping my blade 1/2 the height of the grass.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Drop your mower to the lowest setting and scalp down that low. Bag all the clippings. Then bump your mower up to the second lowest setting and maintain there. Bermuda likes to be mowed low and often. There are a few on here who keep their bermuda higher, but my opinion is that it looks way better at well under an inch.


----------



## NWGALawn706 (May 19, 2020)

Redtwin said:


> Drop your mower to the lowest setting and scalp down that low. Bag all the clippings. Then bump your mower up to the second lowest setting and maintain there. Bermuda likes to be mowed low and often. There are a few on here who keep their bermuda higher, but my opinion is that it looks way better at well under an inch.


THANKS!
How long do u think recovery will take?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Not long in Georgia now that things have warmed up. You may want to baby it with a little more water than usual but it should recover and be lush in 10-14 days.


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

NWGALawn706 said:


> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> > Drop your mower to the lowest setting and scalp down that low. Bag all the clippings. Then bump your mower up to the second lowest setting and maintain there. Bermuda likes to be mowed low and often. There are a few on here who keep their bermuda higher, but my opinion is that it looks way better at well under an inch.
> ...


You will see some recovery in a week, two/three should be all filled in nicely... especially if you have fertilized recently.


----------



## NWGALawn706 (May 19, 2020)

Thanks everyone! Jumping on this tomorrow


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

NWGALawn706 said:


> Thanks everyone! Jumping on this tomorrow


How low does your mower go anyway?


----------



## NWGALawn706 (May 19, 2020)

Awar said:


> NWGALawn706 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks everyone! Jumping on this tomorrow
> ...


Awar..... At 1" or a little less. My front yard is on a slight downslope. So rainwater run-off makes it tough to level. So, if I go less than an inch, I'll have scalp scars. My neighbor has a reel mower and wants me to try it out. But I'm thinking I may run into scalping scarsif I try using it.


----------



## NWGALawn706 (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

NWGALawn706 said:


> Awar said:
> 
> 
> > NWGALawn706 said:
> ...


Either way I'd still scalp at the lowest setting and then maintain at the setting right above that


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Awar said:


> Either way I'd still scalp at the lowest setting and then maintain at the setting right above that


Yep, I'd scalp it as low as you can go (to dirt if possible) and then start mowing at the height you plan to maintain.


----------



## NWGALawn706 (May 19, 2020)

I had to cut today. Going to go w cutting every 3 days.


----------



## HitEmTrue (Apr 25, 2017)

NWGALawn706 said:


> I had to cut today. Going to go w cutting every 3 days.


Is that with your rotary or with your neighbor's reel?

Looks good either way!


----------



## NWGALawn706 (May 19, 2020)

HitEmTrue said:


> NWGALawn706 said:
> 
> 
> > I had to cut today. Going to go w cutting every 3 days.
> ...


My rotary


----------



## NWGALawn706 (May 19, 2020)

Friday morning, June 5


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

That's recovering well. Keep mowing often and it will take off horizontally.


----------



## NWGALawn706 (May 19, 2020)

She's coming along.... 
Any idea of hw much longer y'all think until brown stems start to leaf out? The pic below is of the yard after 3rd low cutting. Should I lift blade up a notch or continue as I am?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Comparing your June 5 photo with the June 6 photo you may still be scalping. I'd bump the mower up a notch and mow at least every third day. If that is too often, you may want to take the next step and start a PGR program.


----------



## NWGALawn706 (May 19, 2020)

Redtwin said:


> Comparing your June 5 photo with the June 6 photo you may still be scalping. I'd bump the mower up a notch and mow at least every third day. If that is too often, you may want to take the next step and start a PGR program.


Gotcha! Thx!


----------



## NWGALawn706 (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

NWGALawn706 said:


>


That's great progress!


----------



## NWGALawn706 (May 19, 2020)

Cut today b4 rain


----------



## NWGALawn706 (May 19, 2020)

Awar said:


> NWGALawn706 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Thx!!


----------



## cutigers08 (Aug 16, 2019)

Looking great! You should try your neighbors reel. If it has a roller it will scalp far less than a rotary, my back yard is super bumpy and still looks great reel mowed low


----------



## NWGALawn706 (May 19, 2020)

Cutting it 2 days apart ...


----------



## blitz28179 (May 28, 2020)

Looking good. You still at 1 inch? What part of georgia??


----------



## NWGALawn706 (May 19, 2020)

Awar said:


> NWGALawn706 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


THANKS!!!


----------



## NWGALawn706 (May 19, 2020)

The Work Area


----------



## AUspicious (Apr 16, 2020)

Looks really good! It's incredible how quickly Bermuda rebounds. My neighbor pays for a lawn treatment service, but he only mows his lawn about once a month...I'm dead serious. So every time he mows, it's completely and totally brown. In about a week or two, it starts looking good again. But it never reaches its full potential because of how infrequently he mows it.


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

NWGALawn706 said:


> Cutting it 2 days apart ...


Looks Great!!!

Nice work!


----------



## NWGALawn706 (May 19, 2020)

ENC_Lawn said:


> NWGALawn706 said:
> 
> 
> > Cutting it 2 days apart ...
> ...


******
THANKS!!!!


----------



## NWGALawn706 (May 19, 2020)

Project Reno has turned into Project Maintain:

https://youtu.be/UaemT2L3TUc


----------



## NWGALawn706 (May 19, 2020)




----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

Looks great. 3 days of straight rain, mine looks like crap. We got another 2-3 days of rain coming here. 2.5 inches so far.


----------



## NWGALawn706 (May 19, 2020)

rjw0283 said:


> Looks great. 3 days of straight rain, mine looks like crap. We got another 2-3 days of rain coming here. 2.5 inches so far.


Wow! We have temps coming in 90's and rain next week. Going to cut lower in anticipation of multi days of rain.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

NWGALawn706 said:


> rjw0283 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks great. 3 days of straight rain, mine looks like crap. We got another 2-3 days of rain coming here. 2.5 inches so far.
> ...


I applied PGR on wednesday for the first time, I mowed on Friday. PGR is definitely kicking, I would have had a jungle by now. The stuff is pretty awesome, never knew it existed before I got on this forum.


----------



## Millennial Mower (Mar 23, 2020)

Looks great!


----------



## Mister Bill (Apr 12, 2019)

NWGALawn706 said:


>


That lawn is begging to be reel mowed. :thumbup:


----------



## NWGALawn706 (May 19, 2020)

Mister Bill said:


> NWGALawn706 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Lolol... Waiting for neighbor to get his fixed


----------



## Mister Bill (Apr 12, 2019)

NWGALawn706 said:


> Mister Bill said:
> 
> 
> > NWGALawn706 said:
> ...


Ah, the joys of reel mowing.


----------



## NWGALawn706 (May 19, 2020)

Just finished a cut. I out XGRN 8-1-8 on it. Milorganite got my phos levels too high. I wanted that green pop for July 4th


----------



## NWGALawn706 (May 19, 2020)

Can't wait to pull into driveway from vacation in a couple hours and see what XGRN has done. I'll post my video tomorrow on my channel:

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCOHx1rpmh02VDgt-0IO8xMg


----------



## NWGALawn706 (May 19, 2020)

The yard took a beating while we went on a short vacation... I was hoping to come back to awesome results from using XGRN. I hired a guy to cut it and the results weren't great......

https://youtu.be/kjhQb69oRdg


----------



## NWGALawn706 (May 19, 2020)

Last pic. 
It's come in nicely


----------



## Mister Bill (Apr 12, 2019)

NWGALawn706 said:


> Last pic.
> It's come in nicely


Yes it has. It's still begging to be reel mowed though. :lol:


----------

